# another KSL add



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... rch=DECOYS


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Obviously someone that has no idea about duck hunting or what hunting decoys cost, especially decoys that are in that condition.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha I know right.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Jake, don't go jumping to conclusions now. All he says is 10 a piece (nevermind the dollar sign at the top). That's a steal if this is cents! I'd be willing to pay a whole quarter each! :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Probably found them out fishing or something, and decided to give it a go on KSL. I saw that ad last week too. Gave me a good chuckle.


----------

